# White stripe gecko (palm gecko) eggs help please



## Andylsg (May 11, 2010)

Evening everybody  noticed tonight that my female palm has laid her first clutch of eggs, shes in an exo terra at the minute and has laid the eggs about a half inch under where the bulb sits in the compact top. What i was wondering was whether the eggs would frazzle under the bulb (its a 60w daylight bulb) or whether it would be ok?! Temps no more than 28 degrees in the day time, so should i leave it as is or move the compact top?! Cheers for any help peeps

andy


----------



## Andylsg (May 11, 2010)

*anybody?*

it doesnt have to be white line specific just anyone who's had a similair issue?! :2thumb:


----------

